# parking structure



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

I am bidding on a property that has a parking structure and requires only calcium chloride for the de-icng apps. Does anyone know if using a liquid calcium chloride would be acceptable as well as effective vs. using bagged calcium chloride. Also what would be the more cost effective route.


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

Anybody??!?!


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Calcium is calcium liquid or granular shouldn't matter. I think if your "set up" for liquids then liquid is more cost effective. But to buy or build a sprayer, stock tank, etc, then baged would be more cost effective.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

You do realize that granular calcium does not melt ice or snow, don't you? 

Are they sure they want calcium on a parking structure? The most corrosive deicer available?


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

That was my thought as well with the corrosiveness but thats what was in the guidelines


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Choosing the right ice melter*

You may want to try and educate them a bit on ice melters and what could be a better choice. Magnesium with CMA may be a better choice and melt very effectively for you. If you can use liquids, there are several choices available. Any chloride will cause damage to steel over time. Sodium or Magnesium Acetate may be a good choice. Magic minus 0 would be a liquid option if you have that in your area.

Take the time now to educate your client so their attorneys don't take the time to educate you after the damage is done. I say that not as a smart butt, but as words of help from a 33 year veteran.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Magnesium and calcium are the 2 worst chlorides to use on concrete. There's been study after study. They both actually change the composition of concrete. 

Sodium only gets into the rebar, after time. It does not chemically attack concrete.


----------



## JT SNOW (Apr 20, 2009)

dfd9;1496259 said:


> Magnesium and calcium are the 2 worst chlorides to use on concrete. There's been study after study. They both actually change the composition of concrete.
> 
> Sodium only gets into the rebar, after time. It does not chemically attack concrete.


You are a Very Smart Man........Listen to him....Thumbs Up


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I would suggest to look at the org that has generally become the authority on these matters in the industry. Pacific Northwest Snowfighters http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/partners/pns/
They have an approved products list and some application guidance worth reading.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

dfd9;1496259 said:


> Magnesium and calcium are the 2 worst chlorides to use on concrete. There's been study after study. They both actually change the composition of concrete.
> 
> Sodium only gets into the rebar, after time. It does not chemically attack concrete.


Thank you.

I had no idea that this was am issue

BTW, to the OP,

Isn't this the stuff you're supposed to be using in a parking garage ? 
http://www.cryotech.com/products/NAAC/Commercial/parking.php

Email them this pic I found on the net


----------

